
Why Can't We Build a Splash-Proof Toilet? - bpolania
http://priceonomics.com/why-cant-we-build-a-splash-proof-toilet/
======
_mgr
"It’s why lounges play slow music that influences people to linger and buy
more drinks, why experts don’t recommend open office plans, and why elevator
music developed as a way to make standing in a tiny, moving room seem more
natural. Yet in restrooms, we’re left in silence to listen to each other’s
bowel movements."

Sound is the least of the horrors I've experienced in the restrooms at places
I've worked. People can be shockingly disgusting. Knowing you work with people
that have no understanding of how to shit properly has you seriously
questioning their ability to handle the complex tasks required of their
employment.

